# Ember Tetras



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I would love to hear from any of you that currently have Embers with your betta. I am looking into this for a community tank. I have one delta tail that would be living with them. Have you had any issue with the Embers and long finned fishes? Also, it is a planted tank. Any recommendations on food. Thanks look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

themamaj said:


> I would love to hear from any of you that currently have Embers with your betta. I am looking into this for a community tank. I have one delta tail that would be living with them. Have you had any issue with the Embers and long finned fishes? Also, it is a planted tank. Any recommendations on food. Thanks look forward to hearing from you.


i had embers with a betta and it was fine. just make sure you have a good school of embers 6+. i fed my embers mirco pellets


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Can I do 6 in a 10 gallon? Great thank you Aqua Hero!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Because they are so small you can do 10+ in a 10. I've never had a problem with Ember Tetra nipping. I fed whatever I had on hand but mostly Ken's 5-in-1...at least I think that's what it's called.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Because they are so small you can do 10+ in a 10. I've never had a problem with Ember Tetra nipping. I fed whatever I had on hand but mostly Ken's 5-in-1...at least I think that's what it's called.


just out of curiousity can you do any in a 5.5? also guy at aquarium store told me the dwarf crays are really hard on plants. Is this your experience? If so I could always add one to my plain gravel 5.5. I have lots of tanks lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The guy at the LFS is full of spit. The Cambarellus species of dwarf crays are completely plant safe...or I wouldn't have them. ;-) 

I would be wary of buying from someone who says they eat plants...they might be selling your the wrong species like the self-cloning (Marmokrebs) which can reach 3"-5". Cambarellus only reach about 1.5"

I buy my Dwarf Orange (CPO) and Cambarellus Shuffeldtii from JDAquatics.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Good advice Russell. He also made a comment to me that the only problem with my tank was having a betta in it. I pretty much quit talking to him at that point. That is why tanks are great *because *they have a betta in it. I think I will order my crays from JDAquatics.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just ordered six CPO and some Habrosus Cory from him today.  I've also bought Habrosus before and they have always been healthy, active and eating. Even trying Bamboo Shrimp which are nifty, nifty!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Was thinking of 3 crafts in Bryant 5.5. Is that appropriate? Also have heavy plants and one bridge. Do I need to have some additional caves or hiding places for them?

Bamboo shrimp sound very intriging!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Crayfish. ..love spell correction


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll need a secure hiding place for when they molt; someplace the Betta can't get. I, of course, use Cholla sticks but any sort of driftwood will work. Maybe a u-shaped piece you can put open side down...if that makes sense.

Three in a 5.5 is fine. Mine love hanging in the Java and Christmas Moss and Subwassertang which are free floating. I feed Hikari Crab Cuisine but they will eat anything. It's funny to see them grab a piece of food and backup into a Cholla stick to eat. 

I have Habrosus Cory and CPO in Harry's 5.5 and a Bamboo Shrimp and Habrosus in Boo Betta's tank. I mix powdered Spirulina in tank water to feed my filter feeders (I also have Vampire Shrimp). The Bamboo cling to the filter and feed from the stuff that comes through the spray bars. The Vampire seem to prefer walking around on the substrate.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I just ordered six CPO and some Habrosus Cory from him today.  I've also bought Habrosus before and they have always been healthy, active and eating. Even trying Bamboo Shrimp which are nifty, nifty!


Russell, what do you feed your Bamboo Shrimp? And, are they large enough that a medium sized Betta would not be able to eat them?

Thanks!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just looked up info. on Bamboo Shrimp and the website (seems very credible) I'm looking at says they prefer water that is moving constantly and quickly, because they pull food from the water column. I baffle my Betta tanks- would that be an issue?

Also, I have a lot of silk plants but no live plants yet. I'm taking things one at a time with being a fairly new aquarium owner. Would that be an issue for the shrimp?

Thanks, Russell, for any advice on the Bamboo Shrimp that you can give me.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Where can I find cholla sticks? Would love see pix of your tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Where can I find cholla sticks? Would love see pix of your tank



Check out my sig. ;-) I sell 4"-6" sticks for $1.25-$1.75 each.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Filter feeders need a mature tank. I feed either Phytoplankton or powered Spirulina mixed with tank water. I have internal filters with spray bars like the IF series in the link below. I use the IFS201 in tanks up to 2.5 gallons; IFS202 for up to six gallons; IF203 for 10 gallons.

http://www.truaqua.com/internal-filters.html

IMO, the best filters for Betta. They take up very little room, provide current (which i think is essential for a healthy habitat) but don't buffet a Betta around.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

OK, thanks for the info. I'll take a look at that link.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Out of curiosity, would a small school of ember tetras do ok in a cycled 5 gallon? or a small school of Neons?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Out of curiosity, would a small school of ember tetras do ok in a cycled 5 gallon? or a small school of Neons?


No. Not enough room. There are very few shoaling fish that would be good in a five. Fish under 1" are about the only ones that would fit. And, of course, very heavy planting is a must. 

Keep in mind six is the _minimum_ number for a shoal; not the _best_ number.


----------

